
Wealthfront Introduces 2.24% APY Cash Account - jkw
https://blog.wealthfront.com/introducing-wealthfront-cash-account#
======
philips
> The cash balance in the Cash Account is swept to one or more banks (the
> “program banks”) where it earns a variable rate of interest and is eligible
> for FDIC insurance. FDIC insurance is not provided until the funds arrive at
> the program banks. FDIC insurance coverage is limited to $250,000 per
> qualified customer account per banking institution.

This is the first time I have seen this sort of product. It seems to be a well
understood one though.
[https://www.fdic.gov/regulations/resources/largebankdim/swee...](https://www.fdic.gov/regulations/resources/largebankdim/sweep-
accounts.html)

~~~
ac29
They aren't too uncommon, Fidelity has had one for a while:
[https://www.fidelity.com/cash-management/fidelity-cash-
manag...](https://www.fidelity.com/cash-management/fidelity-cash-management-
account/overview)

------
CyberDildonics
How is this not just a straight up advertisement?

~~~
planteen
Seriously, I have a 2.20% rate in my savings account.

